# Weekend



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Just wanted to tell you guys to have a great weekend. See you late Monday. :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, U 2. We'll take care of things. jwkimber is IN CHARGE! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See ya around... Went exercising this morning (took the day off) - Might go shooting this afternoon. Haven't shot my Glock 34 since Feb...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a GOOD weekend...!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Have a great one 2400!!! Dont get any on ya!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Have a great one 2400!!! Dont get any on ya!!


LMAO :smt082 :smt082 
I don't know about that, I'm teaching a game care workshop.:mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm off today. I'm heading out to the range to meet up with Maximo. Be safe everyone.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Nice shooting with you Maximo. That M&P shoots nice but I still like the XD. 

Let me know when you plan on going to that range on a weekend. I have a girl friend who wants to buy an XD9SC but has yet to shoot one. She has shot my XD9 Service a lot but not the subcompact one. I'll give you a box of 9mm if you let her shoot your XD9SC.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Nice shooting with you Maximo. That M&P shoots nice but I still like the XD.
> 
> Let me know when you plan on going to that range on a weekend. I have a girl friend who wants to buy an XD9SC but has yet to shoot one. She has shot my XD9 Service a lot but not the subcompact one. I'll give you a box of 9mm if you let her shoot your XD9SC.


Yeah that was fun today. I have to say for me it is a toss up between M&P and the XD's. That XD 45 was great, very low recoil for a .45 thanks for letting my shoot it.
Your girl friend is welcome to shoot my sub-compact next time, my wife still needs to shoot it now that it has the pinky extentions on it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Yeah that was fun today. I have to say for me it is a toss up between M&P and the XD's. That XD 45 was great, very low recoil for a .45 thanks for letting my shoot it.
> Your girl friend is welcome to shoot my sub-compact next time, my wife still needs to shoot it now that it has the pinky extentions on it.


 Awesome. You call it. We'll make time for it and adjust to your schedule to shoot your XD9SC. This weekend or next.

Yes, the XD45ACP is an easy one to shoot. It's surprisingly tame compared to the Springfield 1911 I shot before.


----------

